
Google patent: Glue would stick pedestrian to self-driving car after collision - edward
http://www.mercurynews.com/drive/ci_29905115/google-patent-protects-pedestrians-from-self-driving-cars
======
pferde
Sounds like premise of a minigame in GTA or Saints Row games: Who can collect
10 pedestrians in shortest time!

------
mrSugar
Suddenly, the phrase "like a bug on the windshield" gains new level of meaning

------
bartl
"Get this person to the hospital ASAP!"

"We can't, he's still stuck to the car so we'll have to wait another half an
hour."

Yeah, that really sounds like an excellent idea.

~~~
basicplus2
just drive the car to hospital..

~~~
qbrass
The car is on fire.

~~~
basicplus2
presumably from a flaming pedestrian

------
wckronholm
Getting a patent with no real intent of building a product should not be
possible.

